# Went shopping!! And spoke to used car salesmen!!



## Veggie1 (Jan 12, 2006)

I _really_ needed stuff and decided if I popped enough of my Rx pills, I could make myself go today.  Left about 4:30 p.m. and just got home about 9:30 p.m. I was by myself the whole time, of course. First time I went anywhere in months!

I also stopped at a car dealership first (they really scare me!) because they were having a sale. I wasn't there long but spoke to three different car salesmen. They had squat in what I can afford, and said the only car in my price range right now is in worse shape than my car. It was, too.

However, I'm very pleased with myself. Both biitches were home upstairs when I left, and I knew they were up there, but I went outside anyway. They were up there when I got home and was unloading my car, too.

The bad news is I now spent so much money I can't afford to move. :lol 
OK, not quite that bad, but close.

_I went to:_
Used car lot
Eyeglasses place (broken frame, ordered a new one)
Best Buy
SuperTarget
Sam's Club
Burger King (BK Veggie burger) - drive-through window
Grocery store

That's how I shop, usually, go everywhere in one swoop. :b

Well gotta go eat something. Had to post before I lost my rush.


----------



## Clearis Tiberas (Mar 23, 2006)

Wow Veggie!! Way to go. :banana I remember when I used to be completely confined to my home and couldn't dream of doing those things, but gradually I overcame and do them on my own now. Not that I'm without anxiety in those situations, but it certainly is much better than how I was before. 

If feels great to be independent, doesn't it?


----------



## Veggie1 (Jan 12, 2006)

Thank you, Clearis Tiberas!  
It'll be just as hard for me next time I go, but, ya, I'm very proud of myself for all that I did do today.







hehe


----------



## David1976 (Nov 8, 2003)

Alright veg!! That is a very busy day


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Way to go!! Mann that's a lot of places for one day! I can barely make myself go to one store!! I had a whole arsenal of family when I went to buy my car.. those salesman are scary :lol


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

OMG I think I would be about ready to have a heart attack at the end of your day. Way to go!!! :banana :banana :banana


----------



## Veggie1 (Jan 12, 2006)

David1976 said:


> Alright veg!! That is a very busy day


 Thank you! It was. And then having to unload so much stuff from the car afterwards. Uffda. :lol



mserychic said:


> Way to go!! Mann that's a lot of places for one day! I can barely make myself go to one store!! I had a whole arsenal of family when I went to buy my car.. those salesman are scary :lol


 Thank you! Even though I rarely get out shopping, I think I may be a shopaholic. :b



carry said:


> OMG I think I would be about ready to have a heart attack at the end of your day. Way to go!!!


 Thank you! That almost happened after hauling all of my stuff in. :fall 
By the way, carry, I noticed it was post 1001 for you here, so congratulations on having over 1000 posts! :yay


----------



## David1976 (Nov 8, 2003)

Veggie1 said:


> David1976 said:
> 
> 
> > Alright veg!! That is a very busy day
> ...


next time yell up to the "b!tches" upstairs to come down and help you out... hehe


----------



## Veggie1 (Jan 12, 2006)

David1976 said:


> next time yell up to the "b!tches" upstairs to come down and help you out... hehe


 Ewww! One of them just walked by even as I was about to type this. 
They might come down if I did that, but somehow I don't think it'd be to help me. :twak :lol


----------



## shorty (Dec 21, 2005)

got tired reading it
wish I could do the same, usually I obsess so much before hand tht I'm exhausted and don't go.
do you go to the movies? I love the movies, in the beginning would be so nervous that I couldn't follow the story but now I can sit & watch and eat popcorn
you are right though, if I wait too long to do it again, then its still hard
you are amazing, i have to go out to my sisters tonight. my nephew is in a play. i whine when she includes me, i whine when she doesn't.
have been obscessing about it all day.
will go tonight & remember all the things that you did.
we can do anything


----------



## Veggie1 (Jan 12, 2006)

shorty said:


> got tired reading it
> wish I could do the same, usually I obsess so much before hand tht I'm exhausted and don't go.
> do you go to the movies? I love the movies, in the beginning would be so nervous that I couldn't follow the story but now I can sit & watch and eat popcorn
> you are right though, if I wait too long to do it again, then its still hard
> ...


 At first I thought you meant tired from my long post (I'm always long), then realized what you meant. :doh :lol

Thank you for the kind words! I know what you mean about obsessing beforehand. Me, too, and I often back out of going.
Going to the movies alone is really something! I've done that 2-3 times, the last one being at least a few years ago. Good for you! :banana 
I can also relate to not wanting to be included in something, but at the same time, feeling left out if I'm not. :yes

Good luck to you! You CAN do it, and give yourself a big pat on the back!


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

Way to go. I know that isnt easy. You are making progress. :banana


----------



## Veggie1 (Jan 12, 2006)

Thanks for the support, Meggie!


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Veggie1 said:


> By the way, carry, I noticed it was post 1001 for you here, so congratulations on having over 1000 posts! :yay


Thanx Veggie


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

Way to go Veggie!! 

And the fact that you went and looked at cars - that's amazing. I know how high pressure those dealerships can be. 

You're on a roll! Keep it up.


----------



## GIJOE290 (Nov 8, 2004)

Veggie1 Congratulations!! Woo-Hoo!!! :boogie :banana :boogie

To think you talked to not One But to THREE salespeople!?! :um THAT in itself is a beyond a MAJOR accomplishment!!! :nw Those guys are can be so obnoxious to deal with.

8)


----------



## Veggie1 (Jan 12, 2006)

carry - You're welcome. 


nesteroff - Thank you! They are intimidating! :yes 


GIJOE290 - Thank you so much! I'll admit it wasn't easy talking to car salesmen. :b


----------



## sslhea (Sep 30, 2005)

...


----------



## Veggie1 (Jan 12, 2006)

Thank you, semi-stalled!  

I'm still waiting to hear back on my frame, then I'll have to do some running around again. :afr


----------

